# Howa 1500 .300 WinMag



## GreenFletchings (Aug 29, 2014)

Would be willing to trade for something of equal value. Go ahead and send me a text if you would like pictures or if you have a trade offer/interest.

(503)-403-9487.

Thanks.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Just curious -- why are you looking to get rid of it?


----------

